# Treating a trailer deck



## rajela

What do you guys use to treat the deck of your trailers. I know you use treated lumber but that new treated lumber is just lightly treated and I was wanting to put something down to help the deck last longer. So give me some idea as to what you think works best to help preserve a new treated trailer deck from the weather.


----------



## swmnhay

I use hot waste oil fresh from a engine the hot oil soaks in better.


----------



## panhandle9400

I done my 53' double drop equipment trailer with '' Beher deck over'' it has worked very well and it does not make it slick when wet . it has apitong wood floor btw.


----------



## blake2727

We have done the oil in the past too in cattle trailers. We would either use the straight oil or mix in some diesel to thin it and put it in a sprayer. I'm sure you can buy different treatments for it but we have just used what we already had here.


----------



## somedevildawg

I've used oil and diesel fuel, seems to work good, little slick at first but after the oil soaked in to the wood.....all was good


----------



## Vol

Yep, hard to beat burned motor oil....but I also have used a product out of Canada called Eco-Wood. Really nice natural brown patina....non-toxic and no residue....really nice for aged treated lumber, bee hives, anything that you would want a nice aged natural look to. Can spray it on with just a hand pump sprayer. Darkens in a few days to a couple of weeks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire

Linseed oil thinned down with paint thinner. Roll it on like paint with a broom stick.


----------



## Mike120

Used synthetic oil, diesel and a fluffy paint roller.


----------



## dubltrubl

A guy I know ( I refuse to divulge his true identity for fear of him being persued by the D.E.Q.) uses the burnt motor oil and diesel thing in a garden sprayer with good results. It lasts him about a year, but does a great job of killing unwanted grass when done parked on the gravel drive,,


----------



## mlappin

dubltrubl said:


> A guy I know ( I refuse to divulge his true identity for fear of him being persued by the D.E.Q.) uses the burnt motor oil and diesel thing in a garden sprayer with good results. It lasts him about a year, but does a great job of killing unwanted grass when done parked on the gravel drive,,


I imagine that it holds the dust down very well also.

Somebody's grandfather used to take used motor oil and oil the gravel drive down on a certain farm, kept the dust down all summer and also kept it from trying to erode in a gully washer


----------



## SVFHAY

How many steps are there between user motor oil and tar? Is there a process, theoretically speaking of course, to "unrefine" used oil?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Sorta like "Hot Top"! When spread and rolled it's paving, but when a little is cleaned off the paver, it's hazardous waste! Go figure!


----------



## PaMike

I know a guy that used to spray all his used oil on the brush along the farm lane. Worked better than any herbicide. He gave it up out of fear. Now he only uses oil to start brush fires.


----------



## weatherman

I used old diesel motor oil on the trailer deck and my creosote fence. Getting tired of spraying the fence every other year. Gonna try FarmPaint paint.


----------



## Tim/South

There is an old gent locally who will whisper that the service truck guy let him keep his old motor oil. He looks around before he shares the information. Always makes me smile when he does that.

My grandfather poured it on the rock drive ways. He said it originally came from the ground and he was returning it.


----------

